# Request has expired?



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm a little slow to accept a ping, the app shows rider location with a request expired notation. Does uber see this as a non accept, a driver cancel, or is it the pax canceling as I accept?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Who knows. Could be the local team thwarting the system and giving your ping to someone they like alot.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Sometimes when I'm a little slow to accept a ping, the app shows rider location with a request expired notation. Does uber see this as a non accept, a driver cancel, or is it the pax canceling as I accept?


I've had a couple of days when that happened a lot and even as I was trying to accept the ping immediately. I proactively emailed about it because it was during guarantees and was told to email again if it affected my acceptance rate. Once it did and once it didn't. I did get the guarantee money the next week.

So if you're after a guarantee email about it. If not who cares unless your overall acceptance is an issue.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You'll see that on your Ride History. If that ride shows as "Canceled" the rider canceled before you accepted (because you were the car being pinged, i.e. associated with that ride at the time in Uber's system, Uber allocates it to your account).
> If you were too slow, it's a non acceptance because Uber assigned it to someone else. No mention of that ride will show in your history.
> 
> That said, I've been having issues with expired requests. If you have slightly slow data connex at your present location, not only will it take time for your acceptance to make it back to Uber, but you may have already gotten the initial request delayed. That means that clock started ticking before you even saw it on your screen.
> ...


Ok that makes sense, so times it shows as a rider cancel and somtimes not at all. Thanks for th great reply


----------

